# Side Control -> Half Barbwire -> Arm Lock(s)



## BJJ Basics (Sep 13, 2017)

Here are two of my favorite Attacks from top Side Control. What are your "Go To" techniques from there?


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice video. I've been working a good deal of side control lately, both on top and on bottom in my private lessons.  Our typical side control position is quite a bit different than what is shown here, so I'll have to play around a bit to see about getting to the positions in the video where the technique really begins.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BJJ Basics (Sep 14, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Nice video. I've been working a good deal of side control lately, both on top and on bottom in my private lessons.  Our typical side control position is quite a bit different than what is shown here, so I'll have to play around a bit to see about getting to the positions in the video where the technique really begins.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks bud!  

There are so many variations to side Control as you change your pressure and study the different leg & arm configurations. There really is a lot of depth there. Have fun playing with it!


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 14, 2017)

BJJ Basics said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> There are so many variations to side Control as you change your pressure and study the different leg & arm configurations. There really is a lot of depth there. Have fun playing with it!



Yeah.  We really don't do the traditional side control with your knees against the other guy.  Rather, we focus on pressure and spiking him down so that he can't move, or if he tries to move, he gets tired and creates an opening.  Because of that, the transition to what is shown in that video would be a bit different, but probably still doable.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 14, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Yeah.  We really don't do the traditional side control with your knees against the other guy.  Rather, we focus on pressure and spiking him down so that he can't move, or if he tries to move, he gets tired and creates an opening.  Because of that, the transition to what is shown in that video would be a bit different, but probably still doable.


The heavy pressure side control is just as traditional as the tight knees-in variation. They're just used to set up different attacks and they should both be part of your arsenal. (Actually there are a bunch of side-control variations, all with advantages and disadvantages.)


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 14, 2017)

BJJ Basics said:


> Here are two of my favorite Attacks from top Side Control. What are your "Go To" techniques from there?


Do you often find opponents leaving their far arm floating loose like that to be attacked? I don't often see that, except with complete beginners. Especially when I have that twisting arm control/gift wrap position (what you're calling the half barbwire), the far arm is likely to be kept in tight.

As far as favorite attacks, I'm a fan of the paper cutter choke with the gi. Otherwise I like pinning the near arm crucifix style while I attack the far arm with kimuras, americanas, or barataplatas. Maybe the submission I get the most is setting up the arm triangle and then crossing to the opposite side to finish.


----------



## BJJ Basics (Sep 14, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Do you often find opponents leaving their far arm floating loose like that to be attacked? I don't often see that, except with complete beginners. .


It happens when they've been looking for an underhook or like to play a lot with the underhook. 

Maybe this one will be more useful for you.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 14, 2017)

We call this gift wrap to razor lock. Can also be set up from the mount and is very useful when striking is allowed to set up the armbar or often the person will give their back allowing a rear choke as well.


----------

